# Jaén, más de 2000 mientras toma sol en Copacabana



## Moritzchen

Me alegro de ser el primero en felicitarte. Siempre dispuesto a ayudar y lo haces excelentemente bien. He notado que también eres sumamente paciente, sin duda una virtud que muchos de por aquí carecemos. Me honra contar con tu amistad. Felicitiations!!!!!


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades Jaén! 
Me sorprende que tengas tiempo de escribir tanto con las distracciones de Copacabana. Tal vez a las ranitas no les gusta tanto ir a la playa o tal vez tengas demasiado trabajo. Siempre haces unas preguntas bastante dificiles que nos hacen sudar como si estuvieramos en la playa...
¡Enhorabuena por tus aportaciones al foro!

Saludos.
Lola


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades Alberto-Jaén!

Tú sí que andas desatado, a esta velocidad vas a llegar a 3,000 antes de leer esto. Siempre es un gusto coincidir contigo en el foro, además de tu generosidad (y caballerosidad con las damas en apuros), tu increíble sentido del humor es un remedio maravilloso contra el cansancio por culpa de traducir en las madrugadas. Y tus trabalenguas siempre son un reto para nuestra creatividad, así no hay quien se aburra.

Amigo noctámbulo (aunque más que noctámbulo parece que nunca duermes) gracias por tu ayuda y sobre todo por tu amistad. 

¡Qué toquen los mariachis y te sirvan carne asada! (Para que no extrañes tanto el terruño).

Un abrazote desde Tampico (entre lluvia y calor infernal). 

Beatriz/Tampiqueña


----------



## fsabroso

jaen:

Felicitaciones por tus primeros 2 mil.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Jaén

Holaaaaaaa!!

Caramba! Qué honor que hayan abierto un hilo para felicitarme! 

En relidad, no sé qué decir, Tengo tanto que agradecer por la ayuda recibida, que siempre me siento un poquito obligado a responder una o dos preguntitas antes de escribir mi propia duda. Ahora, que les parezca paciente o divertido es un buen indicio, no creen? 

Si bien es verdad que este foro se ha vuelto como un vicio para mí. Inclusive cuando no tengo nada que consultar, lo abro para ver si hay alguien a quien pueda ayudar. Y, bueno, el humor forma parte de la vida, así que, ya que no puedo pasarme el día con las ranitas de Copacabana (y qué "*ranitas*"! ), pues vamos a descargar las energías por aquí!

No tengo más que agradecerle a Moritzchen la iniciativa ("qué detalle, muito obrigado, seeer!!") y a todos ustedes por el cariño de sus mensajes!

Y bueno, la madrugada me espera! Entonces, a darle, que es mole de olla! (Y mancha manteles, y carnita *Tampiqueña* (sin doble sentido, eh??) y caldo tlalpeño y birria y.. bueno!!)

Gracias a todos!!

Alberto Jaén.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Alberto,

Vaya también mi felicitación para ti, por contribuir a esta gran familia que formamos todos los foreros. Espero que sigas contribuyendo y aportando con tus mensajes por mucho tiempo más, claro siempre que no te distraigan mucho las ranitas...

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## Vanda

Pois é, este negócio de Copacabana e sol, sei não...é pra dar inveja! 
Continuo brava com você! Destes 2000, só meia dúzia foram no nosso cantinho, do qual você fugiu! Espero que os próximos 2000 sejam "em casa"!


----------



## Jaén

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola Alberto,
> 
> Vaya también mi felicitación para ti, por contribuir a esta gran familia que formamos todos los foreros. Espero que sigas contribuyendo y aportando con tus mensajes por mucho tiempo más, claro siempre que no te distraigan mucho las ranitas...
> 
> Saludos cordiales,


Gracias, "dotó"!

Esperemos que las ranitas no me acosen! (qué presumido, no?)





Vanda said:


> Pois é, este negócio de Copacabana e sol, sei não...é pra dar inveja!
> Continuo brava com você! Destes 2000, só meia dúzia foram no nosso cantinho, do qual você fugiu! Espero que os próximos 2000 sejam "em casa"!


Vandinha! 

Compreendo que esteja zangada comigo! Realmente não posso me afastar muito das minhas segundas raízes, não é?

Prometo visitar com mais freqüência o cantinho lusófono 

Beijo e obrigado pelos seus desejos!

Alberto


----------



## romarsan

Alberto xiqueeeeeeeeeeeeeet,
He encontrado tu página y quiero formar parte de ella ¡faltaría más!
Un deseo egoísta: ¡sigue siendo como eres!
Un beso
Rosalía


----------



## Jaén

Xiquetaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! 

Muchas gracias por tus palabras!

Tu presencia en el foro contribuye para hacerlo un lugar de encuentro y participación más agradable!

Gracias por tu amistad!!!

Besos!

Alberto.


----------



## frida-nc

Querido Alberto, Hemos coincidido de vez en cuando y siempre noto la generosidad  que muestras en el foro, ademas de tu inteligencia y ¡un pizco de humor! Siento llegar tarde pero te doy mis gracias "in spirit" siempre cuando coincidimos.
íEnhorabuena!


----------



## Jaén

frida-nc said:


> Querido Alberto, Hemos coincidido de vez en cuando y siempre noto la generosidad que muestras en el foro, ademas de tu inteligencia y ¡un pizco de humor! Siento llegar tarde pero te doy mis gracias "in spirit" siempre cuando coincidimos.
> íEnhorabuena!


Frida!

Generosa eres tú, con tus comentarios hacia mí! Tus plabras son siempre bienvenidas! Y confieso también que siempre leo tus participaciones, y he adoptado muchas de tus propuestas en mis propias consultas.

Eres (a mi juicio) de los varios participantes más cotizados en el foro, no en vano ya llegaste a los 6 mil posts!! Desde aquí, te felicito también por el volumen tan respetable de participaciones!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fernita

Pero Jaén!!!!!! Muchísimas felicitaciones por tu primeros 2,000 aportes. No sé cuándo abrieron este hilo, pero la  cuestión es que recién lo veo.

Te mando un enorme abrazo con todo mi cariño y espero seguir compartiendo contigo.

Con todo mi despiste y pidiédote 2000 disculpas, ahí va un 

abrazo de oso

Fernita.


----------



## Jaén

Fernita, abrazos como ese son bienvenidos a cualquier hora!



Muchas gracias y felicidades a ti también por tus cuatro mil!!

Un abrazotote de 'osezno' con cariño!


Alberto.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Alberto:

¿Te diste cuenta de que salvo Moritzchen, Fsabroso y Erasmo todas tus felicitaciones son de mujeres? Mmmm da a que pensar .
Bueno mi "galán amigo" quise compartir contigo este dato curioso (a ver a donde va a dar tu vanidad ).

Esto de no contar contigo en el foro ha sido horrible (ya verás cuantas consultas mías con poco quórum). Creo que estaba malacostumbrándome.

¡Ah! Y en eso de que los demás sientan cariño por uno, tú no te quedas atrás.


----------



## Jaén

Tampi!!

Sólo tú para reparar en un detalle como ese!



Y yo también estoy teniendo "crisis de abstinencia" de participación, por eso, como no me resisto, ya he participado una o dos veces en medio de este trabajo en que estoy atascado 

Pero querías trabajo, no? Atáscate!!



Besos!

PS - La vanidad no se me sube, ya te dije que soy tímido!


----------



## Jaén

Tampiqueña said:


> Bueno mi "galán amigo" quise compartir contigo este dato curioso (a ver a donde va a dar tu vanidad ).


 

Ya me siento "la última Coca-Cola del desierto".


----------



## romarsan

Jaén said:


> Ya me siento "la última Coca-Cola del desierto".


 
No te hace falta ser la última para tener posibilidades. Tienes méritos suficientes para poder entrar en competición.
Un abrazo


----------



## Jaén

romarsan said:


> No te hace falta ser la última para tener posibilidades. Tienes méritos suficientes para poder entrar en competición.
> Un abrazo


Gracias!

Viniendo de una persona tan cotizada como tú, me lo creo!



Saludos!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jaén said:


> Viniendo de una persona tan cotizada como tú, _me lo creo_!


 
En el club de la modestia siempre hay lugar para uno más ¡Bienvenido!

¡Saludos Alberto-Modesto!


----------



## romarsan

Tampiqueña said:


> En el club de la modestia siempre hay lugar para uno más ¡Bienvenido!
> 
> ¡Saludos Alberto-Modesto!


 

 Hola Beatriz,
Tocaba hacerle un poquito la pelota a Alberto en su hilo/homenaje. (no se lo digas a él, pero parece un tipo estupendo).
Has estado muy ágil saltando a por la bolea para devolverle el punto 
Aún así, fijate que en mis comentarios jamás dije que me parezca modesto...
Besos guapa


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que alguien está exagerando!!! 

Felicidades, Jaen.


----------



## Jaén

Mira, Soy Yo, Romarsan no miente, eh? 

Gracias por las felicitaciones!!


----------



## romarsan

SoyYo, Jaén tiene razón ¡yo solo miento cuando es absolutamente necesario!  
Besote a los dos por haberme hecho reir


----------

